# Nismo GT2's / Reputable UK Gram Light Distributor



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi All

As above looking for a set of Nismo GT2 wheels as per below to fit the R32 :










Failing that looking for a reputable gramlight distributor in the UK who i can talk to about the correct size 17" CR rims and tyres for my R32, with a possibility of a custom colour/width and offset.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Chris_Gojira (Oct 1, 2012)

Really only one address to go to as they are the main distributor for RAYS wheels:
Co-ordSport in Tipton (also known as Part-Box.com)


----------



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris_Gojira said:


> Really only one address to go to as they are the main distributor for RAYS wheels:
> Co-ordSport in Tipton (also known as Part-Box.com)


Great info thanks Chris!


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Suspect long time NLA as the centres have been gold dust for years

they come up on Yahoo.jp on occasion but always fetch strong money 
I have LMGT 2 on my R32 and LMGT 1 on my R33 , thats how I roll

Good luck with your search dude


----------



## Steve_R32 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah seen some on yahoo Japan but can't be arsed with the expense of getting them over. I'm resigning myself to whatever is currently on sale in UK in the right sizes in a classic style like above I think!


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

zimmersquirt said:


> have LMGT 2 on my R32


Do you fancy a change


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

In my humble and very biased opinion, LMGT3 is where its at 😉

Found some not so cheap LMGT1's








Rays Nismo Lm Gt1 lmgt1 5x114.3 18 x 10j et12 genuine Alloys gtr skyline 400r | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rays Nismo Lm Gt1 lmgt1 5x114.3 18 x 10j et12 genuine Alloys gtr skyline 400r at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





7k 😳
Hell if that's the price I'd be tempted to let mine go and go Meister's again for the 32 and probably have enough to buy Meister's for the 35 too 🤣

also there is a set of 4 centre caps on eBay








Nismo Rays LMGT1 LMGT2 Wheel Centre Caps Nissan Skyline GTR Silvia 300zx Rare | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nismo Rays LMGT1 LMGT2 Wheel Centre Caps Nissan Skyline GTR Silvia 300zx Rare at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





I sold an almost identical set to a chap for half that price earlier this year too


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

😳








Nismo Old Logo LM GT1 Rays 18 Inch Wheels Rare 10j 400R R32 GTR R33 R34 Skyline | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nismo Old Logo LM GT1 Rays 18 Inch Wheels Rare 10j 400R R32 GTR R33 R34 Skyline at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





These are so much nicer 💕








NISMO RARE LM GT3 LMGT3 WHEELS 18x10.0 (GT2 GT1) GTR R33 BNCR33 BNR32 BNR34 RAYS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISMO RARE LM GT3 LMGT3 WHEELS 18x10.0 (GT2 GT1) GTR R33 BNCR33 BNR32 BNR34 RAYS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

4wdnoob said:


> 😳


I know 😭 😭😭


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

post starter started last seen in 2019, guys!!


----------

